# Where in Paris is Alepia soap?



## lenarenee (Jul 6, 2017)

There's a Syrian company making Aleppo soap in Santeny France. Sounds like the brand name is Alepia.

https://www.oliveoiltimes.com/olive...n-revived-paris-frances-soapmakers-duel/54667

It's a long shot I know, but does anyone know a shop in Paris who sells? I have friends there right now who will bring a couple home for me.
Thanks!


----------



## artemis (Jul 6, 2017)

Does this help?  https://www.alepia.com/en/


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 7, 2017)

Actually, you don't need to go to Paris to buy Aleppo Soap -- try online or your local Walgreens.

https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/ancient-olive-natural-olive-oil-%26-laurel-oil-bar-soap/ID=prod6220185-product

ETA: A good article about Aleppo soap:
http://www.naturalcosmeticnews.com/new-products/aleppo-soap-the-true-natural-soap/

Before the war in Syria, there were a boatload of Aleppo Soap factories in and around the area of Aleppo -- a few ancient ones like you see in videos, but mostly modernized. Aleppo soap was known and shipped around the world -- popular for its mildness and cleansing ability for skin of all types and all ages. Unfortunately, the town was one of the first casualties when the war started 5-6 years ago. And is now blown to bits by the latest attacks. It's incredibly sad... especially for those of us who enjoy soap history.

As it happens, there was enough Aleppo soap stock-piled to continue to fill orders for a time before the soap makers relocated to other parts of Syria, Turkey, and France, among other countries. Production started just as soon as they could get the factories up and running. 

BTW, I have a couple dozen bars curing and about 3 soaps left from a batch I made a little less than a year ago. You too can have a little luxury in your soap dish without having to import it from Paris. :wink:


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes Artemis, it does. For some odd reason I couldn't get Google to spit up their website without a direct link.

Zany, where did you hear that production had started up again? And where did it start up? Things are still so unstable over there...hadn't heard any good news.

Actually I'm not trying to find Aleppo soap for myself - I've used it before. I'm fascinated by it's historical and cultural significance, but not too keen on the soap itself.  I've done volunteer work for immigrants and because of the cultural significance of traveling and returning with a bar of Aleppo soap, I give it to particularly struggling Syrians here in the San Diego area....hoping to give them a feeling of having a little bit of "home" here in the new world.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 11, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> Zany, where did you hear that production had started up again? And where did it start up?


SHORT STORY

Here’s what I wrote in 2005: _I’m allergic to most store bought soaps. In my worst itching bout, my doctor told me to use Aleppo soap, which is pure olive and bay laurel oil only (no added fragrance or color). It is not as drying as commercial soap but the lather is disappointing and it does not smell nice. _

That is from the book I co-authored when we did an International 100% Olive Oil Swap in 2005. Soapers in the USA, France, the Netherlands, S. Africa, and Canada participated. The links there in are no longer viable, which is too bad because, at that time, they were still making Aleppo soap as they had in ancient times -- pouring into large outdoor “molds” in the ground, then cut into blocks of various sizes -- the largest being 5 kilos -- and left to cure in the sea air for 9 months. Tourists bought them to use as decoration in their bathrooms. Pretty cool actually.

Ever since then, I've been interested in the historical and cultural  significance of Aleppo too. When the war began in Syria 5-6 years ago, I read the only article available online about the bombing of Aleppo. It broke my heart. The article was from a Dutch news outlet. I run into articles like that from time to time. As I understand it, when the factories were hit, the owners fled and started manufacturing wherever they ended up. It's not like they all went to one place, but one by one, they re-built their factories and got back into production as soon as they were able... just as the gentleman in Paris is doing with his Alepia soap. 

Bless you for caring about the Syrian refugees in your area. I hope they repay your kindness with some good Syrian cooking! YUM!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jul 11, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> There's a Syrian company making Aleppo soap in Santeny France. Sounds like the brand name is Alepia.
> 
> https://www.oliveoiltimes.com/olive...n-revived-paris-frances-soapmakers-duel/54667
> 
> ...



I don`t think you can buy from this website I am talking about now, unless it is wholesale or something. But I just thought it would be nice to know that there is still Aleppo Soap being manufactured *in Aleppo*. So even though you can`t privately buy from them as it stands now (or maybe you can) it is nice to now that this company is doing well.

I didn`t dig into where they sell, I was only after the information of their soaps and that they are legit Aleppo soaps produced in Aleppo , and it seems they suport the local area with jobs, to take care of the trees, I really like that.

The company is French, called Najjar, and this is what they say:  

_*<<NAJJAR* is made up of a head office in France and two  manufacturing sites in Syria: we have our own agricultural production of  14 olive groves, and currently contract farmers to maintain more than  10,650 olive trees. The valley of laurel trees is located between two  mountain ranges near the Mediterranean coast close to Masyaf. These  plantations are bound by our commitment to Ecocert.>>_

*Quote:  
<<Our Aleppo Soaps are authentic because they really are made ​​in Aleppo.>>*

See this *link*

*Here *you can see footage from their factory, the movie is from 2016, so quite recent.

I don`t know if this was of any interest for you guys, just wanted to pop in with what I had. If you are interested you can check for yourselves so added links : )


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 15, 2017)

Actually, when working with the Syrians I don't do a lot of really hands on stuff unless its children because there is so much psychological and physical trauma with the adults, a lot of shock. They need very tender loving care and a good translator is a must or you can really cause harm and fear. The kids just love for you to sit and draw pictures or play games with them; personal attention that doesn't require spoken words.

Thanks Soapyheart for your info - and yes I'm very interested!


----------

